# Peter Neves (Spartan)



## GSXRanger (Oct 14, 2008)

I woke this morning to a text message on my phone. A good man died last night at 1800 hours, in his home, with his family. He went peacefully, and without pain.

His name was Peter (Pete) Neves and was known by most as "Spartan". The man who created www.armyranger.com back in 2002. I stumbled upon AR.com (as we all call it) by accident, while I was in California attending DLI. I immediately signed up for the site, and Pete was one of the first people I exchanged email with, and began my vetting process.

His wit, and sense of humor had me rolling on the floor, and caused me to finally call him. That's when he let me know of his physical condition. He was fighting a very aggressive form of cancer, and it was spread all over his body.

Pete told me that he hid it as long as he could, for he had a young daughter, and that was his biggest regret... not to live to see her grown.

This man fought hard. Through the Brotherhood of the website, and the Ranger community... we all kept up with Pete's progress... and regression... and on several occasions, his death was... well, exaggerated... only to have Ranger Spartan log on and post something to make us all laugh. He was one tough son of a bitch... and he has given strength to us all.

I never got a chance to meet Pete in person. I have very mixed feelings about this... part of me wished I could have, but another part of me has Pete in my memory a certain way, and I am content with that.

This is a small bio of Peter, writen by one of my fellow Rangers on the board... I will use it here, to show a bit about Peter.

"Peter Neves served in 2nd Platoon, B Co, 2/75 from 1984-1987. Pete graduated Ranger School in Class #12/85. While in 2nd Ranger Bn, he served as a rifleman, AG, Machinegunner, went to HHC to work as the Bn Cdrs Driver/RTO (LTC Jefferey J. Ellis and CSM Leon-Geurerro), then returned to be a Team Leader. Pete departed as a SGT to the Q Course, where he graduated as an 18C. He later served in 2nd Bn, 1st SFG in the S-4 Shop.

In December of 2002, Pete founded ArmyRanger.Com. The site started off as a small chatroom type board where a few Rangers and Vets gathered to have fun. Pete also founded the Ranger Quartermaster, where he designed and marketed high quality Ranger items. Over the years, his vision became the cornerstone of the online Ranger community."


How does this effect me? Well... as I type this, I have tears well up in my eyes. Not so much tears of sadness... but of humility, and resolve. Pete was very sick towards the end. I mean, the man wasted away to 90 pounds. He looked like a walking skeleton... but he never lost his humor. He never gave up. He looked death in the eye so many times, and fought back... getting one more breath, one more hug from his little girl... from his wife...

There were times when Pete was out of his mind on pain killers, but his family stood beisde him. His Wife, his Daughter and all of his Brothers and Sisters within the community.

Ranger Spartan... you will be missed. You were liked by most, disliked by some... but were an inspiration to us all.

I can only hope that if I am ever faced with anything remotely close to this in life, I can face it with the honor and dignity that you faced it with my Brother.

Rest easy Pete. You deserve it.

Rangers Lead The Way!!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rest In Peace, Pete


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP Spartan.   Thanks for sharing this GSX Ranger, sometimes we don't think about the people we meet on line that we get to know well, and some we meet, and some we don't.  This man was truly an inspiration to many and obviously to you too.


----------



## BS502 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rest easy Pete....you deserve it. You were an inspiration, you were a good friend, my Brother....and you will be missed dearly.


----------



## car (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP Pete


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP Spartan.....you will be missed...


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP - I will say a prayer for his loved ones!


----------



## lancero (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP Spartan.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP, Spartan Ranger Pete.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 14, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 14, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for your write up and sharing a piece of this fine man with us, D.  

RIP Spartan, my thoughts and prayers are with your family and Brothers.


----------



## tova (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## lionheart (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP warrior


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP Spartan.

GSX:  Thanks for sharing your pain....prayers to ya, dude...


----------



## Doc P (Oct 14, 2008)

Rest well Ranger


----------



## Muppet (Oct 15, 2008)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## MangOnFire (Oct 15, 2008)

R.I.P. Ranger.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 15, 2008)

Never nkew him, RIP


----------



## 0699 (Oct 15, 2008)

RIP Ranger Spartan.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 15, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger Neves.  Your watch is over. 

Thank you for your service to our great nation and your sacrifices.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 19, 2008)

Rest easy Pete. That bitch known as cancer is finally gone and off your back. Save a Guinness for me when I get there.   

Pete at Lake Tahoe when I visited him last year. Seemed fitting.  







Godspeed Ranger. 

~S~


----------



## ROS (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful pic, J. 

Godspeed, Pete.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 19, 2008)

RIP Ranger — Blue Skies


----------



## Spartan (Oct 21, 2008)

God Bless this great American Warrior and may his memory live on forever. I hope my name is not an insult to his and that I will do my best to make sure the nickname of Mr.Neeves is never looked down upon. RIP Ranger, you will never be forgotten...


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace Pete...

Excellent post GSX..


----------



## usmc0369 (Oct 23, 2008)

*RIP Pete Neves*

I was Petes Team Leader when we were with Cochise Consultancy during OIF III 2005. The below pic was taken Oct 2005 after we bounced a IED placement team of 3 Iraqis.

He will be missed.

Semper Fi Little Brother
Gunny G


----------



## Poccington (Oct 24, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 28, 2008)

Rest in peace. Thank you GSXRanger for the write up.


----------

